

A documentary about Tetris and global battle for financial rights(iplayer link) - anupj
http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b0074pz0/Tetris_From_Russia_with_Love/

======
DevAccount
I watched that on BBC4 last night. Quite interesting. Best nuggest of
information for me was that "Tetris" is Greek for "fall", cool!

